# Craftsman GT3000 mower deck adjustment help needed



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

When I push the mower lift lever all the way forward both rear wheels lift off the ground about 2". Also, it seems as though the deck doesn't raise as far as it should when the lift lever is pulled back to its maximum. Bought the tractor without the deck attached, so I just finished attaching it and this is the result. Thanks for any help. Mike


----------



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

More information: I haven’t gotten any responses so I re-read my original post and perhaps it wasn’t clear enough. In an effort to be clearer - when I push the lift lever all the way forward and lock it in place, the mower deck actually pushes against the garage floor and acts as a catapult which lifts the back end of the tractor off the ground. Also, when the lever is pulled all the way back, it doesn’t lift the deck high enough. At its highest, the mower blades only measure 1.75” from the ground. I’ve followed the deck adjustment procedures and the adjustment nuts for the suspension arms are adjusted to the max. Any ideas about what could be wrong are very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Mike, welcome to the tractor forum.

Are you certain this deck is correct for your tractor? Use the Sears numbers for the tractor and deck and check it out on Sears Parts Direct on the internet. Post here as well so we can check it out.


----------



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hey BigT, yeah i’m pretty sure. It’s a 2002 craftsman GT 3000 with a 23 hp Kohler that comes stock with a 48 inch mower deck. So, yeah...Seems like there‘s an adjustment I’m missing somewhere. Maybe with the lever assembly? Seems The lever goes too far forward and not enough back. Hoping someone knows the fix or at the least someone has some ideas. Thanks for responding.


----------

